# Lightsaber Pipe/Steamroller



## GallacticGlass (Nov 6, 2011)

As a star wars fan, a stoner, and a machinist, it was only a matter of time before I combined all of my passions into one artistic expression. 

These are my Saber Smokers,


They are full sized, coming in between 11-14 inches long. 

I used the best materials available for the construction. 

The handles are made out of CNC machined aircraft grade aluminum, the bowls are made out of medical grade stainless steel, and the blades/smoking stems are made out of polycarbonate. 

They are extremely durable, even the blades are unbreakable. Never again will an accidental drop ruin my day and cost me a pipe. 

I designed these saber smokers so that they can be used as a pipe or a steam roller. The bottoms/pommels are removable, or you can pull the bowl to clear the chamber. 

Here is a demo video, and some pictures and videos of each one. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PGtEZRbNt9Q






http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_I98gAiIPvs
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yK9UMMCEqzY
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=--ILpwQKgrY


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Nov 6, 2011)

you are gonna get run for advertising, but those are faaauuuuuking cool!!!


----------



## imjustkidding (Nov 6, 2011)

Wow I'd totally give a handy for one of those!


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Nov 6, 2011)

ok i want one, your videos are cool.
2 ?'s though..
if you are walking around with that piece how well would the bowl stay in the chamber? does it easily come out?
and i cant remember the 2nd one.


----------



## GallacticGlass (Nov 6, 2011)

Well its a slip fit, so if I flip it upside down the bowl will drop out. The hole in the saber body is countersunk, so if I want I can add a gromit or an o ring to the stem of the bowl, and that will keep it more firmly in place. 

But I haven't really been walking around with these so it hasn't come up, and I could always put the bowl inside the saber if I was worried about losing it.


----------



## researchkitty (Nov 7, 2011)

Thats very cool.  How much are you selling them for? Are the colored tubes flame polished on the ends so they dont cut fingers up?


Hey Jesus: With respect to advertising, RIU doesnt charge people to sell things in the glass section. If you want to advertise stuff on the site, or advertise your glass in your signature, send "potroast" a private message. As it sits now, Gallactic is perfectly fine and has no worries.   Glass selling is encouraged here, strictly as a form of art. In fact, please bring more people here to show off glass, please!


----------



## GallacticGlass (Nov 7, 2011)

Thanks!

I haven't sold any yet, just made these three prototypes and posted them in a couple of forums to see what people thought. 

With the cost of raw materials and time I spend making them, I would probably end up selling them for 50-60.00 

No I didn't flame polish the ends, the tubes are made out of polycarbonate which is very machinable. So what I did is I polished the end with fine grit sand paper at high rpm on my lathe.


----------



## dankshizzle (Nov 7, 2011)

Looks like the end could be made into a grinder.


----------



## AMileHigh (Nov 8, 2011)

might get butt raped for copyright infringment, but I would gladly pay 60$ for that green one


----------



## GallacticGlass (Nov 9, 2011)

I think I will be ok, I just won't use the word "lightsaber" when/if I sell them. And they aren't exact copies of the movie props, they are my own designs.


----------



## savimae (Jun 24, 2014)

have you started selling these? I would love to buy the red or green one asap.


----------



## Chris501st (Jan 14, 2015)

You


GallacticGlass said:


> Thanks!
> 
> I haven't sold any yet, just made these three prototypes and posted them in a couple of forums to see what people thought.
> 
> ...


You still selling


----------



## Chris501st (Jan 14, 2015)

GallacticGlass said:


> Thanks!
> 
> I haven't sold any yet, just made these three prototypes and posted them in a couple of forums to see what people thought.
> 
> ...


The price still the same I'm wanting to buy the green one


----------



## cannakis (Feb 2, 2015)

Dude haha those are awesome! Really great for fabricating yourself... There would be a lot of people who would buy some, I could easily sell some right now.


GallacticGlass said:


> As a star wars fan, a stoner, and a machinist, it was only a matter of time before I combined all of my passions into one artistic expression.
> 
> These are my Saber Smokers,
> 
> ...


----------



## Sdudes (Mar 10, 2015)

I need one of these I would be more than willing to buy at 60


----------



## TheInherentVice (Aug 19, 2015)

Any chance you're still producing these? I'm in for the Sith Red Saber!


----------



## ttystikk (Aug 19, 2015)

The dude hasn't been seen in over 4 years. Too bad, it's a great idea- and God knows I'm tired of dropping my glass!


----------



## SmokeCartel (Aug 26, 2015)

Check out Ninja Glass, they make some of the most badass light sabers that are full functional water pipes with sound effects and lights!


----------

